

Show HN: AirSonos – Enable AirPlay support for all of your Sonos devices - theswan
https://github.com/stephen/airsonos

======
ah-
How well does node.js work on embedded devices?

Could I run this on my OpenWRT router (560Mhz ARM, 128MB RAM, 8MB flash)?

~~~
theswan
The problem there probably wouldn't be the node.js code, rather, the library
has a dependency for mp3 encoding with LAME (used on the Sonos end for
streaming), which I've found hardware like the raspberry pi sometimes has
trouble with.

